# [SOLVED] Splice fan Xbox 360



## The Cowboy Man (Jul 11, 2011)

So I'm not sure if this post goes in case mods or gaming. I am wanting to put a LED strip inside of my xbox 360. However, there is nowhere on the 360's motherboard where I can just plug in my LED's. So would I be able to splice them to tap into the fan's power or should I worry about stealing power from the fan and not cooling my console properly.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Splice fan Xbox 360*

Hello The Cowboy Man,

I would not splice into the fan circuit. The fans are variable speed, controlled by the board. Voltage is not steady.


----------



## The Cowboy Man (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Splice fan Xbox 360*



gavinzach said:


> Hello The Cowboy Man,
> 
> I would not splice into the fan circuit. The fans are variable speed, controlled by the board. Voltage is not steady.


Yeah, I thought about that, but wouldn't that just make the brightness of the LED's change with fan voltage/speed, so when the fans started really going it would get super bright, but if they were idling like when I was watching a movie they would just lightly glow? Or would the LED's just not work at all?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Splice fan Xbox 360*



The Cowboy Man said:


> Yeah, I thought about that, but wouldn't that just make the brightness of the LED's change with fan voltage/speed, so when the fans started really going it would get super bright, but if they were idling like when I was watching a movie they would just lightly glow? Or would the LED's just not work at all?


You would, more likely, interrupt the fan circuit and prevent the fans from functioning properly.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Splice fan Xbox 360*

There isn't a whole lot of room inside an xbox to put lights, any where you can see them will be blocking air vents and they need all the air flow they can get.


----------



## The Cowboy Man (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Splice fan Xbox 360*

Inside of the new s models there is just enough room to put LED's. I don't need a foot long strip of lights, maybe just a couple.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Splice fan Xbox 360*

You realize of course opening it up will void any warranties or recalls.


----------



## The Cowboy Man (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Splice fan Xbox 360*

Yeah. But the new s ones only have a one year warranty, and mine is almost up. One my old one, I opened it up after the warranty expired and did a window mod on the case, and I ended up selling it because the new ones are a LOT quieter. But now that my warranty is almost up, I am thinking about how I can mod my new one. Any other suggestions would be great. I've already looked online, and LED's look the most promising.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Splice fan Xbox 360*

If you want my opinion... adding LEDs to the XBOX is useless.

If you are absolutely set on doing it, you will need to find a solder pad on the primary power circuit and solder a lead to it. I would not suggest splicing into any system circuitry. 

I am not familiar with the new XBOX board, so I can't even suggest a spot to work with.

I would like to encourage you to find a less invasive mod first. It is a matter of personalization, so be creative. 

I am a big fan of functional mods. I would much rather increase cooling efficiency than do anything else. I am actually looking for a used Lian-Li XBOX 360 case for my out-of-warranty beige XBOX.

All I can say is, it's your property, it is up to you what you do with it... but be careful you don't break anything.


----------



## The Cowboy Man (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Splice fan Xbox 360*

Thanks.


----------

